# Boston marathon bombs: 3 dead, ~150 injured; 17 critically



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Obama calls Boston bombing act of terror, police plea for help | Reuters

i was utterly unaware of this, even tho i was only 30-mins away by subway; i heard of it at 10-PM,
on the evening news.  i was stunned; many marathon-runners were staying in the neighborhood,
as hotel-bookings are impossible to get - runners could be seen all over, dining, training, prepping.

my thoughts are with the dead & injured, their families & friends; i don't know of any personal friends 
who were hurt, & i'm praying that i don't get bad news. What a wicked thing, & what an evil act.

over the weekend, Iraq suffered more than TWENTY-FIVE separate bombings - God help us, 
those poor people. :nonod:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> Obama calls Boston bombing act of terror, police plea for help | Reuters
> 
> i was utterly unaware of this, even tho i was only 30-mins away by subway; i heard of it at 10-PM,
> on the evening news.  i was stunned; many marathon-runners were staying in the neighborhood,
> ...


This is already being talked about here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/302352-boston-marathon-bomb-9.html


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks, C-&-M - i appreciate the link. [i don't go to Gen-Chat much.]


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

heavy police presence, many k9-cops, vans, cruisers, & Fed officers.

business & tourism are ongoing, but some folks stayed home - including the woman who was to
interview me for a job-opening. [Thankfully, no one on the office-staff nor their families was hurt.]

So sad; the staff @ the Starbucks had a woman come in yesterday, sobbing uncontrollably, 
& it took several minutes for them to understand what had happened - she was so upset, 
& the story was so inconceivable. :nonod:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

I just heard on TV they have just identified the second victim who was a 29 year old lady who worked in a restuarant in Boston 

The first victim was an 8 year old boy who had just hugged his father at the finish line and his mum and sister are in a serious condition in hospital. 

The authorities have said the bombs had nails and ball bearings in them (Latest injury figures are 176+ 17 on the critical list and 3 dead).

It must be terrifying to have witnessed this or to have been caught up in it and my thoughts and prayers go out to all those who have been injured and who tragically died and their families.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

Suspect has been arrested and FBI doing a news conference shortly.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Progress in Boston bomb case, but no arrest

Assoc'd Press, CNN, & *Fox-*Boston said a suspect was arrested; 
however, 2 LEOs told USA_Today there's been no arrest.

Also, the 3rd person killed, a Boston-U student, was publicly ID'd after permission from relatives:
Third fatality in Boston blast identified as Lu Lingzi


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> Progress in Boston bomb case, but no arrest
> 
> Assoc'd Press, CNN, & *Fox-*Boston said a suspect was arrested;
> however, 2 LEOs told USA_Today there's been no arrest.
> ...


no one in custody. Conflicting reports across American media. FBI and police say they have identified someone dropping a black bag at the second bomb site shortly before the second bomb went off but no one is in custody.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

for an interactive display, click the graphic at this link:
Interactive: Impact of a blast like Boston's

it explains what happens to ppl exposed to such blasts, pressure waves, shard impacts, & so on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

FBI have released photos of 2 suspects and this is currently being broadcasted across all tv news stations.

Here they are: FBI Photos & Video Footage of Boston Bombings Suspects - This link takes you to the FBI Website

CNN FBI News Conference


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Remaining Boston bombing suspect still at large

Boston Marathon standoff: What it's like to live in Watertown right now. - Slate Magazine

i missed the whole thing; i had the day off, did my laundry, read a book, etc - 
couldn't understand why a HELICOPTER was hovering at fairly-low altitude, very noisy - 
i thought it was weird, & a waste of fuel, but tried to ignore it.

i have no idea what channels are local news, there's no *program guide*, U just flip thru 
the live & locked channels --- so i have not seen any news in a week, other than newsPAPERS 
& on-line.

i can't access the WiFi at my pad; i went to the Apple Store on Thurs-AM & the dude thought he fixed it, 
but it's still down; i'm in a pizza-parlor, on their 'net-link.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Uncle Ruslan Tsarni: The uncle of bombing suspects Dzhokhar and Tamerlan Tsarnaev's extraordinary message about collective responsibility (VIDEO). - Slate Magazine

the poor man - very upsetting, his whole family must be stunned. :nonod:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

the remaining suspect, who has been holed-up under a rowboat in someone's backyard, 
has been taken into custody; he was wounded during the standoff, & is en route to the hospital, but alive.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Police believe Marathon bombing suspect pinned in Watertown - Metro - The Boston Globe

the police-line tapes are down, i can get back to my room. :thumbsup:

he's been taken to hospital, wounded.


----------

